# Signs of imminent death?



## Error 404 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, today I was working on my trusty laptop when my hard drive made a sudden 'snapCRACK' noise, as if the head had hit something.
Its done this twice before in the last five days, so I'm wondering if it could be on its way out...
Are those the kind of noises that signify imminent drive failure?
Its a Hitachi drive, 2.5", 9.3 GB. I dont want it to die!


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes!  May be a good idea to back it up right now!  Then go and buy a replacement.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, lol, maybe time to upgrade as well; 9.3 GB is getting a little cramped.
How would I transfer my entire disk settings, file system and OS onto another hard drive using Linux Mint? (its basically a cooler looking Ubuntu).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Well, today I was working on my trusty laptop when my hard drive made a sudden 'snapCRACK' noise, as if the head had hit something.
> Its done this twice before in the last five days, so I'm wondering if it could be on its way out...
> Are those the kind of noises that signify imminent drive failure?
> Its a Hitachi drive, 2.5", 9.3 GB. I dont want it to die!



Yes its on its way out, and good luck trying to find one of that capacity to replace it with.


----------

